# Most Recent Thing You Ate



## MozartEarlySymphonies (Nov 29, 2013)

What was the most recent thing you ate? Mine was homemade waffles.


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

Okay, I'll bite. I've been desperately trying to curb my red meat intake as I ramp up mileage in the current training cycle (running); however, while passing a herd of cattle en route to the trailhead this a.m., I found myself instinctively reconnoitering weaker members for excision and take-down. But, as most often happens, reason prevailed and I simply stopped afterward and bought a 3lb. (yes, THREE POUND, ya gotta problem?) package of Angus chuck on the way home. The burgers were good, but the balance - saved for inclusion in this week's distinctly non-vegetarian chili - promises a strong run for supremacy!/Katie


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

MozartEarlySymphonies said:


> What was the most recent thing you ate? Mine was homemade waffles.


Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Home made pizza, better than in restaurant...


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Cherry Pie! Never had the diner pie until now, and I'm glad I tried it. I think it's baked here, but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Sushi ^_^ My friends and I got back from a sushi bar--probably ate a little too much :O


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

A mandarine, before that i ate a rye bread sandwich stuffed with Lasagne, cheese and ham


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Couchie said:


> Tomato soup and grilled cheese sandwiches.


A truly noble meal. I had it yesterday. 
For me, pasta with homemade meatballs and sauce. And ricotta, of course.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2013)

A Choc-o-Perfection dark chocolate candy bar (zero carbs and sugar for diabetics) and low-carb chocolate milk.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Cherry Pie! Never had the diner pie until now, and I'm glad I tried it. I think it's baked here, but I can't say for sure.


Cherry pie should be eaten with vanilla ice cream& Coffee avec while listening to Warrants Cherry pie.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Saffron Rice and Lemony Prawns!

/ptr


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

jani said:


> Cherry pie should be eaten with vanilla ice cream& Coffee avec while listening to Warrants Cherry pie.


Was thinking the same...:lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Hominy grits with dill weed and mozzarella cheese. Yes, I am from the Southern US, and yes grits are a Southern cliche, but I only prepared them because they are fast and I am not very hungry and don't want to mess up a lot of pots and pans. If you've tried these in a restaurant and found them repulsive, chances are they were not prepared correctly.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I ate a chocolate turtle. Not the candy, I drove to a forest and found a turtle to dip in my fondue


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

750mg Antibiotic pill!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sous vide baby back ribs. Rubbed with brown sugar, ground hot pepper, onion salt, garlic powder, and paprika. Cooked 30 hours at 140 degrees and finished with a butane torch. Dipped in KC Masterpiece BBQ sauce while eating. Good? I ask you... 

Tomorrow I start the sous vide lamb shanks...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Sandwiches.

This was not the last but far more interesting:


Cod by Art Rock (Hennie), on Flickr


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Pork Chops sautéed with red onions and white whine, served with home grown thinly sliced tomatoes, cucumber and beetroot (I love my $260 mandolin! ) and a healthy serving of home made garlic & herbs cream cheese... 

/ptr


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Today I ate Schweinshaxe with Sauerkraut, a perpetual favourite in these parts.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

ptr said:


> Pork Chops sautéed with red onions and white whine, served with home grown thinly sliced tomatoes, cucumber and beetroot (*I love my $260 mandolin!* ) and a healthy serving of home made garlic & herbs cream cheese...
> 
> /ptr


Maybe you write a concerto for it.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Freshly baked brioche shaped in my new kugelhopf tin.


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

A simple little dish called *Texas Hash*

Ground beef cooked with chopped onions and cayenne powder. Add Rice, bell pepper, diced tomatoes a bunch of chili powder and considerable less cumin. That's how I make it anyways. Made a brimming Dutch oven of it, maybe put too much chili powder this time, oopsy.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some baked ziti and a small salad.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A-Fil (Filmjölk), the Nordic version of fermented milk (like Yoghurt), this type with an added Probiotic Lactobacillus culture! Sour and Yummy! 

/ptr


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Bran flakes cereal and blueberries with milk for breakfast. I'm contemplating going out for a coffee run right now. With real cream. mmmmmm


----------



## Wandering (Feb 27, 2012)

A slice of cheese cake with coffee


----------



## mstar (Aug 14, 2013)

A donut. In the morning. Now everything feels like time is passing so slowly, and I am on TC trying not to over-study for tests, trying not to fall asleep in my chair in study from that donut....


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

My usual breakfast of two bowls of Cheerios soaked in Welches red grape juice. Yum!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Some baked ziti and a small salad {again}. Different macaroni and salad fro my earlier post, however!


----------



## BlackDahlia (Aug 12, 2013)

A Whopper from Burger Fling ( yuk! )

Went to the mall with my sister and nephew today, and out to lunch after.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Fish n' Chips (local American restaurant) which was certainly tasty ... but ... not as good as it was in London and Salisbury back in 2010.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Florestan said:


> My usual breakfast of two bowls of Cheerios soaked in Welches red grape juice. Yum!


Good heavens--Yuk!

Goan Chicken--marinated in paprika,turmeric,cortander,cumin,lemon juice cayenne pepper. Plus coconut milk. great stuff.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Grilled cheese sandwich and fresh pineapple


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Chocolate-covered almonds--I have way too many of these from Christmas


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Chicken salad with bacon and lettuce on lightly toasted rye bread.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

This isn't the most recent thing I ate, but it is what I had for breakfast yesterday up in Santa Fe.



It's a chile relleno omelette from the Plaza Cafe. It is a pretty mind blowing plate of food, and easily one of my all time favorites. I get it every time we go. Inside the omelette are two whole green chiles stuffed with Jack cheese. On the outside is more green chile and finished with cheese. Hash browns and beans on the side.


----------



## MonicaStillwater (Dec 31, 2013)

It is New Year's Day, so we had black eyed peas with ham, country biscuits, and a green salad (mostly spinach and tomatoes, my favorite!) I don't even like black eyed peas, but they turned out pretty good. Lots of Cholula helps!


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Medium rare London Broil on garlic roll with some fries and a salad.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Tonight: Home made fried rice with fat pork, onions and peas, and a fried egg on top. A bit of soy sauce and hot red pepper from my own flower pots! Quite delicious.


----------



## Piwikiwi (Apr 1, 2011)

A piece of bread with home made tomato jam


----------



## aberooski (Jan 2, 2014)

Homemade pizza's the best!!!


----------



## sabrina (Apr 26, 2011)

Fresh red snapper fish baked in the oven and boiled potato cubes with butter. Served it with a lot of lemon juice and capers


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

EricABQ said:


> This isn't the most recent thing I ate, but it is what I had for breakfast yesterday up in Santa Fe.
> 
> 
> 
> It's a chile relleno omelette from the Plaza Cafe. It is a pretty mind blowing plate of food, and easily one of my all time favorites. I get it every time we go. Inside the omelette are two whole green chiles stuffed with Jack cheese. On the outside is more green chile and finished with cheese. Hash browns and beans on the side.


Wow! Looks good, sounds good; but I'd probably have to split that into two meals.

Last night: sushi rice (coconut oil, turmeric, garlic) + Icelandic flounder (with lemonpepper, sweet basil & butter) + steamed veggies (onions & peppers)


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pork roast, brown rice, whole green beans. :tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ketchup scrambled eggs! Yum!


----------



## Katie (Dec 13, 2013)

I'm on an apple and peanut butter kick - going through about 6 apples and 2 jars of peanut butter weekly for the last 3 weeks (clearly I'm working on a heavily skewed PB-to-fruit ratio here)...I'd say I might be pregnant, but given my moribund social life over the last couple months, it'd be history's 2nd immaculate conception - talk about an exclusive club! Think I'll go ruminate over half a jar of JIF and a Honeycrisp..../K


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Katie said:


> I'm on an apple and peanut butter kick - going through about 6 apples and 2 jars of peanut butter weekly for the last 3 weeks (clearly I'm working on a heavily skewed PB-to-fruit ratio here)...I'd say I might be pregnant, but given my moribund social life over the last couple months, it'd be history's 2nd immaculate conception - talk about an exclusive club! Think I'll go ruminate over half a jar *of JIF *and a Honeycrisp..../K


You must convert to Skippy


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

ham sammich....................


----------



## Lunasong (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm eating a pomegranate - but I had to look up online how to open it and get the seeds out...


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 15, 2012)

Maracujá with natural yogurt. I didn't add anything to sweeten this concotion, because sometimes I like horribly sour things. I couldn't explain why myself...


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Grilled cheese sandwich with potato chips and a dill pickle.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Large slice of caraway-seeded rye bread and a nice chunk of reduced fat cheddar cheese.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

Katie said:


> I'm on an apple and peanut butter kick - going through about 6 apples and 2 jars of peanut butter weekly for the last 3 weeks (clearly I'm working on a heavily skewed PB-to-fruit ratio here)...I'd say I might be pregnant, but given my moribund social life over the last couple months, it'd be history's 2nd immaculate conception - talk about an exclusive club! Think I'll go ruminate over half a jar of JIF and a Honeycrisp..../K


Are you using chunky or creamy? Myself, I'm a chunky adherent, and--unfortunately--look every bit of it as well!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

2 Apples. Golden Delicious - and they lived up to their name on both counts


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

A sausage omelet with a waffle.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Pancakes and sausages - for lunch.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Strawberry filled chocolate bar mmm


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

samurai said:


> Are you using chunky or creamy? Myself, I'm a chunky adherent.


I love Smucker's, preferably chunky.


----------



## samurai (Apr 22, 2011)

hpowders said:


> I love Smucker's, preferably chunky.


Is that the brand with the jam or jelly already mixed in with the peanut butter?


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Black Forest ham, hot salsa salami, and Swiss cheese on German rye bread, w. Diet Coke sans caffeine. :tiphat:


----------



## Kieran (Aug 24, 2010)

A hunky chunk of Christmas pudding. I'm gonna miss that festive feller when he's all gone...


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Vaneyes said:


> Black Forest ham, hot salsa salami, and Swiss cheese on German rye bread, w. Diet Coke sans caffeine. :tiphat:


I have a new-found respect for you sir!! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

samurai said:


> Is that the brand with the jam or jelly already mixed in with the peanut butter?


No. I'm a purist-no jelly or chocolate pre-mixed!!!


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

..some home made Tortellini with pecorino fresca and sun dried tomatoes forced down with a slurp of Panzanello Chianti Classico Riserva (Eco)!

/ptr


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

pork & apple stewed with stock, ground cumin & ground ginger on a bed of basmati rice, topped off with some crumbled potato crisps. Yummy!


----------



## lupinix (Jan 9, 2014)

fusilli with tomatoes and olives


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Vaseline... jk :tiphat: It's the only thing I'm tasting in my mouth right now though... and bloody lip.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

A pound of Wagyu Beef, a leafy salad and a nice IPA from the local micro brewery!

/ptr


----------

